

Does it make sense to develop a SaaS app in a saturated market? - anupshinde

I am working on a form-builder (SaaS) app. I have had this idea since 3 years, made some prototypes but stopped  started on launching it until recently.<p>Today, a basic competition analysis shows that there are a lot of such form-builders available. And actually with more features than I can get develop in my first version.<p>USPs: Lower pricing (not too low) and couple of features that I personally wished these existing form-builders had. Maybe lower pricing is not much of an USP<p>Leads: I have zero-customers&#x2F;leads at this point. I am still working on the landing pages and will be accepting registrations pretty soon via a few channels.<p>If it works out, my long term plan for this is to extend this into an app-builder and allow a smooth transition from plain form data to application-data-models.<p>What do you recommend? - Does it make sense to develop a SaaS app in a saturated market?
======
aamirl
By definition, a saturated market is one where the product is found everywhere
in the market. I don't know if you mean to say that what you are building is
already found in a lot of applications, or whether there are some major
players who have a stronghold on the market you want to enter...?

And you are correct, having a lower price is not a USP.

